# Bite Jacket training !! [video]



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Before work today, my buddy and I got a hour's training in with Xena.

She's only worked on a bite suit/jacket about 3 or 4 times previously, but she seemed to like it.. \\/ 

As well as the biting, we did a lot of 'control' around the manwork, which is really paying off.

Her outs/leaves are getting there, and the emergency stop, (which we only did one of and was the first I've done in several months) was spot on..so I was pleased.

Not brilliant, by a lot shot, but she's doing ok and we're enjoying the training, which is the main thing;

As usual, I'm always willing to hear constructive critisism. So if there's something we could improve, be it me or the decoy. Let me know..


Here's the video;

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZdhxBtp_fE


\\/


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Gary... Love the energy in the "recalls". Way to go!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Very nice Gary. Love the recall, fast and energetic.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Recall was NICE. Her tricep bite was nice too. have you done any back bites or inside tricep bites?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Recall was NICE. Her tricep bite was nice too. have you done any back bites or inside tricep bites?


Thanks Jerry...

Not done any back bites yet... not sure what you mean by inside tricep. Do you mean from the front.,ie arm pit. If so then yes, we did something like that at my club, placing the dog practically onto the bicep/tricep and encouraging the bite close up.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Recall is nice, but to be 100% sure, you should let her build up her drive a little longer, meaning letting her run for atleast 40 or 50 yards or so and get within 10 yards or so before calling her off, because once their drive has build up from running a little longer, it is harder to calling them off.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Khoi Pham said:


> Recall is nice, but to be 100% sure, you should let her build up her drive a little longer, meaning letting her run for atleast 40 or 50 yards or so and get within 10 yards or so before calling her off, because once their drive has build up from running a little longer, it is harder to calling them off.


Very true...


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Great job Gary, Xena, no problems noted!!

> Phil


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I like your girl Gary. I'll pm you my address so you'll know where to ship her to. :mrgreen: She looks like a VERY fun dog to work, she reminds me of by buddy Travis' dog Reba, another lil pocket rocket. I'd like to see some vids of her doing some inside bites. Think about it the next time you have some more free time before work. or during work. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a shitter. I have been looking for a pet dog, so just send her to me...........plenty of room. I can send Soda PoP to you as a replacement. So sad she is not working out so well. So yeah, just send her on over. LOL=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Go get that dog a Mondio Ring title. Got to be some in europe somewhere, probably closer than we have to drive. :grin:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary and xena--awesome!!!!!

i'd just like to remind everyone that i put dibbs on xena when she was 12 wks old. line forms at the rear


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Another great video, Gary. Your dog is awesome and you're doing some super work with her.
Are you anywhere near Sedbergh (sp?)? I think that's in Yorkshire.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

She looks good Gary. Love those little pocket rockets.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Scott Dunmore said:


> Another great video, Gary. Your dog is awesome and you're doing some super work with her.
> Are you anywhere near Sedbergh (sp?)? I think that's in Yorkshire.


THanks Scott.. Glad you like what we're doing..

Sedburgh is about 120 miles from me


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking good, wow she's fast! Nice to see her on the suit. Great job both of you.


----------



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

Very Nice!! She can really move!!


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I really enjoy looking Xena's videos my only recommendation would be not to put that disgusting music in it


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Catalina Valencia said:


> my only recommendation would be not to put that disgusting music in it


What? 8-[ I think it's great. Don't get me wrong, I'd never be found listening to something like that in my car or living room..but for a bite video - Hell yeah.. \\/ 

I listened to about 50 tunes on youtube before I chose that one...
The music choice is limited on youtube and I wanted something a bit punchy, with action and also it refers to a female...

I could hardly have had Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ couple I ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Gary... What steps did you take to get such an energetic out and recall? I'm drooling. ](*,)


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Gary... What steps did you take to get such an energetic out and recall? I'm drooling. ](*,)


Moist tit-bits :mrgreen: 

No, seriously, I'll try to explain...

Firstly, I've had lots of help with my bite training, from several people, but mainly from a guy called Damian O'Donnell, who is a great baiter/agitator/bite specialist. He is definitely the main reason why Xena is as good as she is. So credit goes to many people before it gets to me...

With that said, I'll try to remember how we've done things.

full story;

Early days, bite reward for outs. Pain as a pup wasn't the way, so I'd touch her tongue through the side of her open jaw. She's spit out the chew/tug and i'd give her the 'OK' command to re-bite. Just prior to doing that, I'd have remained motionless with no prey movement. After a week or so of that, she'd out on the verbal command, for a quick re-bite (which was always much more exciting/agitated than before)... She quickly learned to calm herself down and wait for the bite/ball/tug or whatever. Even now, I'll hold a ball on a rope in front of her and call out several random words. Only when she hears 'OK' will she dive at it.

When she started on manwork, things went downhill and backwards again, as I'd lost the OUT. So I had to start from scratch, almost. She's always been ball crazy, so the OUT was always followed by a ball on a rope. A pinch collar was used to stimulate her further to 'thinking', but this wasn't needed on more than a couple of occasions, I'm pleased to say.

I'd initially position myself alongside the decoy, and then with time, I'd be further back - so eventually I was about 25 feet behind her. Like in a trial.
So the ball on the rope is the prize for outing. (Unbelievable really, as she loves a sleeve/suit/man).

I try to time things in training and at a trial. Not rushing to the decoy. Let Xena enjoy herself a bit. Let the decoy get tired a bit. Even let Xena get a bit tired herself (not possible really). Then when I'm ready, I'm watching at 90-150 degrees to Xena's right for her eyes. She'll glance sideways at me, ready and anticipating an OUT. When I get the look and I see a small relax in her fight, I'll give her the OUT command. Not shouted, not screamed, just a bit louder than conversation level. And more often than not, she'll leap off the sleeve and bound towards me.

It's not just that - she loves praise and is very sensitive towards my mood, especially nowadays as she's maturing (she didn't used to be). Consequently, she's getting much easier to control as she's getting older (she's only 22months remember). A command of "AAACHK!" will stop her in her tracks. Even if I throw a ball at her during play and midair say "AAACHK", she'll let the ball drop or even hit her in the chest and not grab/bite it. Until I give her the 'OK'.

The emergency stop was a bit more problematic - not dreadfully so, but a bit. She just wasn't getting it when she was about 12 months old, and to be honest, who can blame her. She was only a baby.

The reward for the emergency recall is the bite pillow/cushion. So whilst she's running away towards the fleeing decoy, I reach for a bite pillow and shout her name. As she turns and runs back, the pillow is the reward.  She hits it hard and goes up in the air, very acrobat like. Bags of squeals and praise from me and she's all happy.

The emergency recall on the video wasn't staged, it was the first one we'd done that session. Prior to then, it would have been in October last year, the last time we did one. I don't over do it, wouldn't want to spoil what I've got. But as you can imagine, I was over the moon the other day to see how well she stopped and returned.. \\/ 

So there...that's about it on how we/I've done it with her.

I know I've 'nurtured' her a lot, but there's an awful lot of 'nature' in her that makes training a pleasure.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Always a joy to watch Xena's videos!!!


----------

